# A S A london ky



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i guess i'm goin'...although i sometimes consider it more as punishment for my misbehaviour as a youth. i don't like the hills, i don't like the simms where the targets are in the shadows and you shoot out of the sun...i don't like jacked up motel rates...but i do like to shoot any and every ASA pro am...usual geezer class.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm in. duno what class yet, but enjoy going to KY. My only pro am of the year


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be slapping asis in K45!!! :becky:

As many times as I've been to London,KY I've NEVER shot the Simms course. It is the most unappealing course I've EVER seen and that includes local stuff! It is also overall the worst practice range that I've shot. However, the courses so far have been very good. I like the variety that the hills bring to a course.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

After missing La and Tx, I hope we will be able to attend KY.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

carlosii said:


> i guess i'm goin'...although i sometimes consider it more as punishment for my misbehaviour as a youth. i don't like the hills, i don't like the simms where the targets are in the shadows and you shoot out of the sun...i don't like jacked up motel rates...but i do like to shoot any and every ASA pro am...usual geezer class.


I'm with ya on the Simms and hills! I changed to Open B so I could stay in the swamp instead of the hills! Not sure about the hotels, we got our for $59 a night. I will be rocking my Hoyt Ulta Elite!


----------



## hagan525 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ill be there in open b with my Athens Affliction! Never been to this one so hope it's good!


----------



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ill be there . My second pro am ever . Shooting Novice with a Pearson Marxman.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

K45, New Breed Eclipse.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I'll be slapping asis in K45!!! :becky:


Is that how you roll?


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Ill be there trying to repeat my performance from Paris. Shooting K45 with my Apex, Shrewd site scope and bars and of course my barn burner strings.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

K-45 Here.! I've always enjoyed Kentucky, and always seem to shoot good there.. 
Then again I've never shot the dreaded power lines (other than the Sims)..


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I'll be slapping asis in K45!!! :becky:
> 
> As many times as I've been to London,KY I've NEVER shot the Simms course. It is the most unappealing course I've EVER seen and that includes local stuff! It is also overall the worst practice range that I've shot. However, the courses so far have been very good. I like the variety that the hills bring to a course.


I agree with you!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Is that how you roll?


Only on special occasions.......


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll be going to London. Shooting super seniors with my orange-smoke monster 7. Looking foward to it. Going with 2 friends and can't wait to taste some white castles ( gut bombs). :thumbs_up I can eat those things for breakfast, lunch and dinner. :jaw:
Tommy


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Me and the wife will be there. Have had our hotel booked for a while.

Shooting ProNovice class with a Strother Moxie. Will be my 3rd ASA Pro/Am. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

TOMMYY01 said:


> I'll be going to London. Shooting super seniors with my orange-smoke monster 7. Looking foward to it. Going with 2 friends and can't wait to taste some white castles ( gut bombs). :thumbs_up I can eat those things for breakfast, lunch and dinner. :jaw:
> Tommy


Tommy, they got a Fat Boys just off the shoot site exit. Yum Yum


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be there in Open A shooting my PSE Supra Max...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

TOMMYY01 said:


> I'll be going to London. Shooting super seniors with my orange-smoke monster 7. Looking foward to it. Going with 2 friends and can't wait to taste some white castles ( gut bombs). :thumbs_up I can eat those things for breakfast, lunch and dinner. :jaw:
> Tommy



Hold on. 

White Castle is yankee food.

Krystals are what you're looking for and they have them in London.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh, and I'll be there shooting K50 with whatever PSE has me most inspired at the moment. It's been ol' blue so far but the new rigs are screaming for their turn.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'll be there shooting Super senior. Shot Florida and just stayed in Florida for the rest of the winter--nice. Kentucky is the only other ASA I can make when you live in northwest Pa. Really enjoy the ASA shoots. I don't have to shoot with my wife either----yessssssssssss.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Hold on.
> 
> White Castle is yankee food.
> 
> Krystals are what you're looking for and they have them in London.


Krysta ls isnt even close to the class of white castles....and they are also in tn.......and their mustard the best you can getjust sayin. ..lol


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Open C with the ol Prime Shift


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm goin with a few friends.. The G/F and I will be camping and the other 6 are staying in a hotel.. Whimps! Lol I will be shooting Open C with my Elite XLR and she will be shooting her neon pink Bear Homewrecker in women's hunter.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I will be there in hunter class shooting my supra


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I will be there shooting my Prime Impact in Open B


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Is that how you roll?


Kinda worries me also, may have to shoot open a or anything besides k45


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Shot outta c in Louisiana so I guess I'm goin to B with my specialist , at least I won't be on power lines


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, krystals or white castles, it doesn't make any difference. The best part is belching and getting the same flavor.:thumbs_up:laugh2: It's been a while since I've had 'em. Now if I can just shoot decent, it will be a worth while trip!!:wink: 
Tommy


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Krysta ls isnt even close to the class of white castles....



Nooooooo waaaaayyyy!






Actually the chicken rings aren't bad. I've never seen a White Castle in TN though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

My son and I will be there. I'll be shooting K45 with a C4, and he'll be in Novice class shooting an Apex 7. This will be our first Pro/Am and can't wait. I think we'll shoot the SIMS and all.


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

Will be there in Open B with either my MR7 or Prestige, and a whole sack full of White Castles!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Speaking fo White Castles....I need to find a connection to have someone send me the dueseldorf mustard they sell in the bottles.... PM me anyone that can help me with this crutch.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Speaking fo White Castles....I need to find a connection to have someone send me the dueseldorf mustard they sell in the bottles.... PM me anyone that can help me with this crutch.


das Duesselforf mustard only cominz in der steins, yah? 

i'll see what i can do for you once i get back north, Tim.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Glad to see so many of you coming


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nok'd Up Archery will be well represented by a few members as will my wife & I. The wife shooting Women's Hunter with the GT 500 & I will be shooting K45 with my trusty XLR.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be there. After driving to Texas, this will seem like driving to a local shoot. Its only a measley 6 hour drive. Shooting Semi.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

RADAR72 said:


> Nok'd Up Archery will be well represented by a few members as will my wife & I. The wife shooting Women's Hunter with the GT 500 & I will be shooting K45 with my trusty XLR.


Speaking of one of the whimpy hotel go'ers! haha


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll be there for sure with a few friends. Shooting K45. I love this shoot.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I plan on being there in k-45, as long as work does not mess things up.

Also you guys need to stop talking about Krystal and White Castle before I start gagging. (literally)


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Archerbruce said:


> I plan on being there in k-45, as long as work does not mess things up.
> 
> Also you guys need to stop talking about Krystal and White Castle before I start gagging. (literally)


They dont call them sliders ...without a reason....lol


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

It making me want too go to the bathroom just talking about it. Lol


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Archerbruce said:


> I plan on being there in k-45, as long as work does not mess things up.
> 
> Also you guys need to stop talking about Krystal and White Castle before I start gagging. (literally)


I expect it on some level from bhtr3d as a Floridian, we know they're all closet liberals and yankees anyway.... but I expected more from you Bruce.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> I expect it on some level from bhtr3d as a Floridian, we know they're all closet liberals and yankees anyway.... but I expected more from you Bruce.


LOL.... im in the wrong part of the state for that tm....thats in the south east corner ....LOL


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> LOL.... im in the wrong part of the state for that tm....thats in the south east corner ....LOL


I thought you'd like that!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm hoping to make it. I will be shooting k45 with my MR8.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I leave and everyone wants to shoot K45 all the sudden. 

Do I stink or something? 

"I think I'm an alright guy." :drummer:

It's ok, stinky or not, sblackburn and archerbruce (and maybe kstigall if he gets his priorities in line) are coming to play with us on the A/B ranges next year! :moose2:


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wife and I will be there. Men's and Women's Open B for us. This will be our first Pro Am and we are very excited!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> I leave and everyone wants to shoot K45 all the sudden.
> 
> Do I stink or something?
> 
> ...


Yes.

If you say so.

What does priorities have to do with it? The K45 super studs are out of my league regardless. 

I'll be in K45 forever. It's kind of hard to "win out" when you are old, lack even a hint of skill and only shoot a couple of tournaments a year.

Honestly, taking the 14 out of play removed a lot of the excitement (fun) of shooting K45. I've recently thought about shooting Seniors, Unlimited, Open...... or tossing the shiny bow and do more recreational fishing and hunting.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Yes.
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> ...


Want some cheese with that whine?

The priorities I was speaking of was that you simply make whatever sacrifices necessary to show up. You're in like Flynn. 

... and I really am an alright guy with minimal body odor ukey:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Want some cheese with that whine?
> 
> The priorities I was speaking of was that you simply make whatever sacrifices necessary to show up. You're in like Flynn.
> 
> ... and I really am an alright guy with minimal body odor ukey:



So, have you ever been to London????


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> So, have you ever been to London????


Only once. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks like I'll be going after all .I'll be shooting Super SR ,with my MR7.Good luck everyone .


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

I'll be there Shootin Limited with my Specialist.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I shot there this weekend.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be there. Up in the air on classes. I shot bow novice last year in my first Asa. Don't think I'm doing that again. Shooting MBR in ibo so I may shoot K45 or open B. maybe hunter. I dunno!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------

